

 Schneier Born Yesterday? - slashdotaccount
http://cryptome.org/2014/02/schneier-yesterday.htm

======
MWil
Without ever having heard of Schneier before the Snowden leaks, I just don't
see the basis for the respect he receives. I wrote here somewhere yesterday
that his efforts in air-gapping his workstation used to examine the Snowden
files is extremely lax considering he's examining the Snowden files.

~~~
strict9
He is widely touted here on HN and other places as the final voice in crypto
and freedom and I also do not understand why.

I cannot respect someone who does not practice what they advise others to do:

>I understand that most of this is impossible for the typical Internet user.
Even I don't use all these tools for most everything I am working on. And I'm
still primarily on Windows, unfortunately. Linux would be safer.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/how_to_remain...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/how_to_remain_s.html)

~~~
dllthomas
There are legitimate criticisms, but the way this is phrased is absurd.
Security is always about tradeoffs - he's chosen his, and he's made you aware
of the ones you're making.

~~~
strict9
Not sure of the point you're making but he is analogous to a financial
services advisor who is in awful financial straights but tells clients how to
manage their money.

If you can't live what you're paid to advise others on, then you aren't worth
your salt.

~~~
dllthomas
That's not analogous at all. The post was "How to Remain Secure Against the
NSA", and part of the answer is "for most people it costs way more than it's
worth" (which isn't necessarily a good thing). It's like saying "Well, if you
_really_ want to save up 3 million dollars on what you're currently making,
you'd have to cut back your spending quite considerably." That doesn't oblige
him to live as an ascetic - you asked a question, he gave an answer.

------
pigeons
If he was, his mom must have had one heck of a labor.

